
The Current State of Gamescope: Compositor Game Up-Scaling for X and Wayland - wailin
https://linuxreviews.org/The_Current_State_Of_Gamescope
======
ArtWomb
>>> GameScope is a simple for-now command line tool that will let you run
programs at different resolutions than what they think they are running at. It
can be used to run old games made for low resolutions like 320x200 at modern
resolutions like 2240x1400

Very cool project. Have not had time to drill into issue. But often when I set
custom geometry settings in emulator windows there are multitudes of tearing
shearing and aliasing effects.

